# Prep done, now I'm worrying about the medical :(



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi all,

We've just finished prep, which was great - confirmed/reasurred us that adoption is for us 100%, and are getting really excited at the prospect of becoming a mummy and daddy 

But....

I'm so worried about out medicals, we're not small. Our BMI is high (was 43/44) but we are doing someting about it and started slimming world 5 weeks ago, I've lost 2 stone in 5 weeks and am really taking it seriously (BMI now 40)...but although we're doing something about it I worry they are going to tell us to go away and lose more weight before we continue. We don't really have any health issues, and our weight doesn't stop us doing anything.

Am I worrying over nothing...can you share your medical experiences with me/tell me what to expect 

Thanks in anticipation x


----------



## Maccer (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi,


First of all congratulations on finishing your prep course.  These sorts of answers often vary from la/va to la/va,  I don't don't see it being an issue as you are doing something about it and you don't have any other health concerns.  Have you been assigned a SW yet?  If so it might be worth having a chat with them?  




Good luck with the rest of your journey,
Maccer x


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you x We have been assigned a SW but haen't spoke to her yet, last day of prep was Friday...HS starts within 10 days , we had an initial visit where they said that everything else goes in our favour so they wouldn't rule us out, but still can't stop worrying...what if the doc says different


----------



## funnychic (Feb 2, 2012)

Hiya, I am offically an authority on WORRYING about BMI so here is my advice...!!! 3 years ago I had a BMI of 48/49 and have subsequently lost 5 stones leaving me at a BMI of 36 when I went for my medical! I had also 3 periods of minor depression so to say I was worried is an understatement!!! However,  I was passed 'fit to adopt'.  My sw knew that I was dieting and visting the local gym so she was aware my weight was coming down. I believe that with new legislation you cannot be discriminated against over weight, HOWEVER what they will want to know that you can keep up with a child, will live and be healthy until they reach at least 18 and also that any bad eating, lack of physical activity, will not be passed onto your child. 
As you are at the start of the process you will have lots of time to make a difference to your weight and your hubby's and there is no way they would let you go on prep and assign you a sw if they were going to say come back when you have lost more weight.
I know its easy to say but STOP WORRYING just carry on as you are doing, keep a record of your weight loss etc and providing your doctor doesnt come up with a list of weight related medical issues I'm sure you will be ok.  
Best wishes


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you sooooo much funnychic! Your post has really reassurred us.

How's your journey going?

Because I am soooooo excited, although not related to this post.....we have made our first purchase for our LO/s, only cuddly toys which we have named ted and bunny, we are going to start our book to introduce us and take pictures of ted and bunny over the next few months fitting in to our lives and then ted and bunny will be given to our LO/s as gifts. Sounds really daft, and hopefully it won't jinx anything  

Thanks again x x x


----------



## funnychic (Feb 2, 2012)

Ahh that made me laugh! I have finished homestudy and have a panel date of 25th July so not long now. Its funny about buying things cos I have resisted until yesterday, Toys R Us have a jubilee sale on this weekend so I went window shopping with my mum only window shopping turned into real shopping when a wendy house was reduced from £100 to half price, with another 20% off when I got to the till so £40!! Bloody bargain, I'm so pleased!!
Best of luck keep us posted how things are going.x


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

been there and panicked so much.....it came up at panel and we said we were working on it and talked about 5 a day and portion size - as long as you acknowledge it and show you are doing something about it you will be fine - they wouldn't have put you on prep if there was a concern 




best of luck


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks Jules xxx


----------



## minmouse (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Can't wait, just another reassurance. 

We are mid 30s BMI with a few other medi issues too, we worried a lot especially when la said they wanted early medicals. Anyway our gp was great, he wrote that we both dieting and gradually losing weight.  Well done on your weight loss by the way! We passed, they just want to be sure you could keep up with a quick LO, and understand healthy eating, demonstrating that you are doing something about it which you clearly are and you SW records are a perfect demonstration.

Good luck with your journey
X


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks Minmouse! Good luck with your journey too x


----------

